

Ask HN: Best resources to learn Go Lang - fmax30

I&#x27;ve been thinking about learning go for quite sometime. Well now that i have some time freed up i&#x27;d like to take up the task of learning Go.<p>Can you guys tell me what are the best resources to learn Go online (or good books on Go) ?
======
TheCams
If you like to learn with examples, I think
[https://gobyexample.com/](https://gobyexample.com/) is a good start.

------
zuzuleinen
Here are some books
[https://github.com/dariubs/GoBooks](https://github.com/dariubs/GoBooks)

